# Red



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Can anyone please recommend a red coloring (mica+ ?) that will stick in gm cp? Pretty please?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Jennifer - check out http://www.peacockdyes.com/. They have photos you can look at of how the different colors work in cold process soap.

Caroline


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use her Ruby Red for the drag of red across the top of my Dragon's Blood soap. Beware of Red Clay, nothing is as attractive as red clay swirls of soap running down your legs in the shower...it also bleeds onto and stains washcloths. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL, never thought of that. I just ordered red clay and haven't gotten it yet. Thanks for the heads up, I will use less rather than more. It is posted as "good for oily skin" and I do not plan to scent it. I am hoping for a nice soft coral. Any suggestions? thx


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yikes thanks for the heads up Vicki!!!! Here I am starting to get into clays, thankfully I haven't found a red yet lol!!!!!!!

I did buy a red oxide- will let you know how it does.....


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the replies- Lynn, where'd ya find the red oxide.

I ordered Peacocks too


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Shoot you can get all the red oxide you need from my property  New Directions Aromatics has really nice clays. Vicki


----------

